
Show HN: OPML generator for following your starred GitHub project releases - captn3m0
https://opml.bb8.fun/
======
captn3m0
Made this as a solution to
[https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/410](https://github.com/isaacs/github/issues/410)
(Warning: _very long thread_)

I was already using tiny-tiny RSS for other feeds, and since GitHub provides
RSS feeds for releases, I thought I'd combine the two.

~~~
iampims
That’s pretty neat. For my use case, a weekly digest would be enough though.

~~~
captn3m0
That was the initial idea that I wanted to implement. There are some solutions
in the linked GitHub issue, which might suit you.

Check gitpunch for eg.

